# New rescue Pup, not sure of breed?



## MyCodyBoy (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi!

I was wondering everyone's thoughts on a specific thing our new puppy does.
We know for sure that he is a Shepard cross, he has very distinctive signs(very vocal) he has the markings on his eyes(little eyebrows). But he does this snapping turtle thing with his mouth when he is frustrated or over hyper and I can't figure out what breed that might be.
He is about 12lbs at 3 months old(he was 6lbs at 8 weeks), all tan with a black muzzle and floppy forward ears.
Stocky but short front legs and large paws.
he has a white chest and white footed feet.
oh and has a very long tail for a puppy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Pictures?

Pretty much every 12 week old puppy does the snapping turtle thing ;-)

From his weight, sounds like he'll be medium sized, maybe 30-40lbs.


----------

